# New pics, told I'm over due!



## Haviris (Oct 7, 2007)

Some pics I took today, Henryetta, Memphis, and Brat,
























Mocha's big smile,








And some lazy minis!


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm (Sep 13, 2008)

Awwww....the horsies around the trampoline...how cute!


----------



## ohiogoatgirl (Jan 31, 2010)

AW!!! so cute!!!


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks for posting the pics!  Henryetta looks great!! Wow she is getting big!


----------



## jberter (Jan 21, 2010)

Awwwww,,,,,look at all the happy cute goats and wow,, the calk is getting BIG,, love the lazy days pic of the minnies under the shade of the trampoline,, toooo adorable,,  Thank you for sharing your kids..... :lovey:


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

Oh so pretty in the flowers. :thumbup: Mocha is too precious. Love, love the minis.  Do you have more pics of the minis-of course when you have time?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww...they are adorable thanks for sharing..... :greengrin: :thumb:


----------



## mrs. lam (Apr 20, 2010)

Have the goats ever tried to get on the trampoline? I noticed the ladder next to it....Mine would be making berries all over it. :laugh: 

Gina


----------



## Haviris (Oct 7, 2007)

Thank you, I thought they looked neat in the yellow flowers!

I'll post pics of the minis in the other pets section later today. The goats have only been on that trampoline once when I put them up there! Generally they prefer to lay under it when it's hot. But we had a broken one that was the best goat toy ever! Until it was taken apart, here is an older pic of them playing on it,









I'm also planning a photoshoot for Henryetta!


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

Awwwwww soooooo cute! I can't wait to see more of the minis.... ADORABLE!!!!!


----------



## DebMc (Dec 11, 2009)

Nice shots! The yellow flowering weeds, is that pineapple weed?

Deb Mc


----------



## mrs. lam (Apr 20, 2010)

:laugh: Don't show that to mine or they will want one too. :doh: 

Gina


----------



## OhCee (Feb 26, 2010)

I love love love Brat!!! They're all so cute together


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Very pretty pics of the "kids" in the yellow posies!

Mini's look quite content basking in the shade too


----------



## Haviris (Oct 7, 2007)

I have no idea what kind of weeds they are, just yellow flowers that are nice for pics, they are everywhere!

Here's another one of Brat for you!


----------



## jdgray716 (Aug 8, 2008)

Very cute all of them. Congreats on such beauties.


----------

